# New project as a humble beginning



## fourashleys (Jul 2, 2010)

Picked up this 250 gallon diesel fuel tank for $100.00 yesterday. Trying to decide to go vertical or lay it over and put buttrfly lids on it. Should have a trailer by Sept. and a buddy is looking to give me his fried 30 gallon air compressor for a firebox.


----------



## soafung (Jul 3, 2010)

i don't think the diesel fuel tank would be a good idea, but i bet it has been done before.  i would be concerned that the oily fuel would have impregnated itself into the steel.  i passed up on a 250 gallon tank that was used for anti-freeze storage for that reason, but i'm not a builder.  maybe someone else with better knowledge than i will be along shortly to help you with this.


----------



## tom37 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would not hesitate to use the diesel tank for a second. The SFB that I have now was a diesel tank in its first life. I washed it with dish soap and cut it right open. By the time I was done building I couldn't even smell the diesel any more. I did have a nice hot fire in the cook area just to make sure.

I have not messed with the propane tanks yet but I would think it would be more of a chore to get the propane fragrance to leave then the diesel.

I would vote for setting the tank upright with the flats on either side. It makes for a really nice place for your doors and still leaves room for a reverse plate if you like. No matter which way you choose, you are going to have tons of room.

Good Luck and happy building.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow so cool!  Maybe one day I can get one of those.  I would have to agree with it being finished in the up right position.  But Im just a newbie.


----------



## randya (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice tank!  I would position based on what I wanted to do with it.  If grilling is your main forte, flat.  If you lean more toward smoking, then upright!  Either way, this will make a nice build. I am looking forwarded to seeing it grow.

On getting the smell out, it will always burn out.  Diesel is easier, but propane cleans up good too.  You just have to make sure it’s flashed well before you cut.  I always fill with soapy water and let stand a few days, drain and repeat, drain and I go to work on it.  I have never had any safety issues at all.  When I am done and ready for the burn out, I get it as hot as I can, then it ready to sand blast and paint.

Good luck and have fun. 

randya


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 7, 2010)

I've used the soapy water twice and plan to again a day or two before I start cutting. I hope to start cutting in a couple of weeks as the family commitments slow down for the summer. I will keep the pics coming as I progress.


----------



## matts (Jul 7, 2010)

I almost used one of these on my last build.  I was going to lay it flat to make one big rack with doors on both sides.  But standing it up would give you the ability to add a couple racks or three.  If building a reverse flow, it would be A LOT cheaper do it upright as it would use half the amount of steel.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 7, 2010)

Seeing how cost is an issue I have decided to go with an upright. I am getting jumpy to get my other commitments done so I can start working on it. I hope to be able to use it come bowl season.


----------



## harryho (Jul 7, 2010)

SoaFung said:


> i don't think the diesel fuel tank would be a good idea, but i bet it has been done before.  i would be concerned that the oily fuel would have impregnated itself into the steel.  i passed up on a 250 gallon tank that was used for anti-freeze storage for that reason, but i'm not a builder.  maybe someone else with better knowledge than i will be along shortly to help you with this.


Either one of those tanks would have been excellent candidates for a smoker build.

Diesel and anti-freeze both will boil away during the first heatup.....much more during the extreme heat of the burn-in.

Fourashleys......cut away my friend. You should be just fine.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, tossing some ideas around. I'm thinking of setting my firebox centered on the backside of the tank instead of on the end. This would shorten my trailer length a bit. I was also thinking it may help distribute the heat more evenly. I thought I could slant my RF plate from back to front and then put my stacks on the backside corners. The tank is 60" long and 45" tall and 26" deep. I would leave my gap for the smoke along the front edge. Any advise or suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## harryho (Jul 13, 2010)

fourashleys said:


> Ok, tossing some ideas around. I'm thinking of setting my firebox centered on the backside of the tank instead of on the end. This would shorten my trailer length a bit. I was also thinking it may help distribute the heat more evenly. I thought I could slant my RF plate from back to front and then put my stacks on the backside corners. The tank is 60" long and 45" tall and 26" deep. I would leave my gap for the smoke along the front edge. Any advise or suggestions are more than welcome.


I had though about that for quite a while and would like to hear what people's comments were regarding such a design. I personally would think that it would work, but that you would have to place multiple exhaust pipes (3 or more smaller ones) on the other end to make sure that you have even distribution of smoke.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

I was thinking about four evenly spaced across the length. It doesn't hurt that it would look good too.


----------



## harryho (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm confused as you mentioned that you will set it upright. Can you provide some details? Measurements? How will it be oriented?


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

It will sit like it is in the first pic. 60" long 45" tall 26" deep. That will give me room for multiple racks.


----------



## harryho (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok....much better visual. Upright to me was the entire unit standing tall.

If you go with 4 exhaust pipes, you might want to make them of smaller diameter pipes with adjustable dampers on each one. When you are ready, you can place 4 separate probes closer to each exhaust and adjust the dampers to even out the temperatures.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

Didn't think about that. I will put that in my fab notes for my build. thanks for the idea. Haven't seen one bulit like this except for a rotisserrie. I'm taking all the advise I can get. Thanks for the input.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

This is the one I'm using now. I'm trying to get the pics larger from photbucket.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

_  finally got a chance to start working on it yesterday. Got the door marked and cut._

_




_

_




_


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

So far I'm happy. I saw someone talking about welding the hinges on before cutting the door loose. It makes sense to me as my build partner is my 5 year old daughter. Lots of advice and little physical help. Gotta love her though, she always wants to help daddy. I hope to find some hinges Thursday and have them on by Friday. Thanks all for the help and advice. I will keep the picks and progress coming.


----------



## rgacat (Jul 17, 2010)

Just thinking out loud here. Have you given any thought to cutting your door in half length wise so you could open the top up and the bottom down. This might help on heat recovery time. You could open only the door you need to. Course I have never built a smoker before so take it for what its worth. Keep the pictures coming I'm looking forward to the finished build.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2010)

fourashleys said:


> Picked up this 250 gallon diesel fuel tank for $100.00 yesterday. Trying to decide to go vertical or lay it over and put buttrfly lids on it. Should have a trailer by Sept. and a buddy is looking to give me his fried 30 gallon air compressor for a firebox.


Here's one my son built a few years ago:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91352/275-gallon-oil-tank-pig-smoker

Bearcarver


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

I did think about that. The problem I ran into is after I pu it on the trailer the bottom door would open just below my beltline. I woory about leaning over the hot lid to work on the meat. This design is subject to change at anytime though so keep the ideas coming. I still haven't shut this idea out. I just want to see what the mechanics will look like after raising it 17" on the trailer.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

SCORE!!!! I found 8 hinges in one of my "I might need this someday" drawers. They are old door hinges but if it works it works. They seem to be welding on OK so far. It's more fun to "recycle" thatn to buy new anyway. If ya can't have fun go home, right?


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

rgacat,

  Thanks for the input. The more I think about it, the more I like it. I think I'll make a 17" stand to see how it will operate at the final ride height.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

Food for thought. I'm thinking about locating my firebox on the back, centered. I thought I could run my RF plate slanted from the middle toward both ends bringing the smoke up from each end and helping to distribute even heat. Any comments good or bad from someone with build experience???


----------



## tom37 (Jul 17, 2010)

Not sure if you will get the same effect that way. The smoke may try to rise up the ends toward the roof instead of across the grate. I really don't know, just tossing an idea out there.

BTW. I like the look with it sitting up the way you have it. Was there a reason you didn't open the doors from center to the left and right. (Like a suicide doors on an old car?


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

I originally had it that way. With the curve toward the top of the tank I would have alot more fab work to make the doors work. I think I'm gonna go with another suggestion from this thread and cut the door again horizontally and open the bottom half down. Not as much fab and would really work well if I was just using the bottom rack. 

 I thought about putting 2 larger stacks toward the middle above the lowest rack. Otherwise I will stick with three or four smaller ones spread across the back if I make my opening toward the front. Thanks, I'll take all the input I can get. This is my first build but you know the deal.... Go big or go home!!


----------



## tom37 (Jul 17, 2010)

The thing is, there are no mistakes in smoker building. You will end up with a note book full of notes for the next build. And each build will be just a little better then the first. Long as it makes smoke and cooks then its all good.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 17, 2010)

Amen brother!!!


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 19, 2010)

It shows that I haven't welded in 25 years and that I wasn't a great welder then. Good thing I have plenty of welding to do on this. Maybe my welds will look good by the time I'm done.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 26, 2010)

Got a chance to get the hinges welded on. I should have the doors cut the rest of the way out this week. I'll post more pics when I don't forget my camera.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats pretty cool.  My husband has been telling me for awhile now he wil build me a smoker.  I am either sending him to your house or tom37 for a kick in the butt to get going.


----------



## matts (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good.  How many racks are you going to put in that thing.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 27, 2010)

THE DOORS ARE OPEN FINALLY!!!!!!

I'm planning o making the shelves so I can move them around for ribs or butts. I'm looking at 5 total rght now.


----------



## randya (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good.  Can't wait to see the shelves.  Then it will start falling together. Are you still planning on the fire box in the middle back?..

Keep the pictures comming.  Like this build! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I think that's my best bet. I've seen some folks do a side box on a tak like this and they end up putting a box on each end. The best option I found so far is using a 55 gallon drum for a firebox. I plan on putting it in the back and tucking it undr as far as I can to use as much radiant heat as possible since it will be undersized. Hoping to get the barrell this weekend. I'm open to ideas if anyone has other thoughts. I use alot of Hedgewood to make coals so my fire burns pretty hot by nature. I'm hoping that will help make up for the lack of size.


----------



## smokingeagle (Aug 11, 2010)

I am using a pressure tank cutting it down to 42" its 3/16th of inch thick dropping it 4 inches down from the bottom of the trailer.


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome looking build!  personally I think trying reverse flow may be difficult with the shape of the smoke chamber.  I would just do multiple pipes and make heat deflectors to even out the temps.  I would definately make the racks pull out.  The 55 gallon firebox may be a bit small.  My excell sheet for smokers say's you need just over 6000 Cubic inches of firebox, and a 55 gallon is just over 4000.  As a general rul the firebox needs to be about 1/3 of the size of the smoke chamber.  The excel sheet can help with a lot of the numbers you will be needing.  PM me your email and I will send you a copy.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2010)

Fourashleys, try vertical and get some manure spreader chain and make it a merry go round!

Lot's of people here in Ohio use them,with a side firebox,it would be great!

have fun and,


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 18, 2010)

If I don't find a tank soon I'll just build a box myself. Got a friend who wants one with a rotary in it but not for me. I get dizzy tooo easy!!!


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally got a break on the woodworking for momma. The door trim is now all welded on.








I feel like I'm sculpting this in my own image...... It'll work great but will never win a beauty contest!!. I'm good with that. At least my welds a starting to look like welds and not like they were dropped by birds in flight.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 28, 2010)

Looking good!  I've liked watching this one develop.  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm waiting on a steel delivery so I can keep moving along. I did make some mods to my brinkman this weekend so hopefully I can even out the temps a little better.


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 30, 2010)

Got my steel today. Should make some progress by the weekend.


----------



## fourashleys (Sep 3, 2010)

Got a chance to work on it the last two days.







Got my burnout done







got the firebox welded together







and got my first look at what a beast this is gonna be.


----------



## fourashleys (Sep 4, 2010)

SCORE!!!  Picked up two 5" chrome stacks 60" long this morning. $50----sweet.


----------



## fourashleys (Sep 15, 2010)

Got to spend a few hours on it this week. Got the firebox door on and the fire grate in. Finally found a use for that old tire iron tha has been following me around for years.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 15, 2010)

I really like the look of your grate. Did you have to go buy it, or was it laying around? Oh boy, if that was my firebox, LOL it would have me taking a tumble every time I walked by. Maybe its the angle of the pic but it sure looks like it really sticks out there.

I do believe that the stacks are the icing on the cake.


----------



## fourashleys (Sep 15, 2010)

Tom, it does stick out a ways. I have to watch myself around it but it will be fine when it on the trailer. The grate was a "freebie" from my neighbor. It is part of a grate cover for a floor furnace from an old house. Still got enough left for my next small build. I love the chrome myself.


----------



## austin5252 (Oct 6, 2010)

i would like to see the trailer that your going to use, i have a similar build and i am worried about the height factor when i mount it


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 11, 2010)

I've looked at several utility trailers but my problem is width. I will probably be building a narrow trailer from scratch. A standard 4 x 8 utility trailer would be my first choice and you can always adjust the height of your cookbox with your leg lenghth and then decide how low to hang your firebox. I' m 6' tall and with approx. 17" trailer ride height should put my top shelf right about chin level on me.


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 12, 2010)

As for a trailer i have been looking at jet ski trailers i'm thinking they would work great for a build like this? at least thats what i'm gonna try on my next build. Just my .2 cents worth. Looks great so far!!


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 12, 2010)

i'M LOOKING AT THE SAME THING AS AN OPTION. JUST NEED TO GET ONE MEASURED OUT.


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally got a chance to get a little work done. Got the FB welded solid to the cook chamber. Got the drain tube in and the RF plate in. Of course I only have about 14" of welding left on the RF plate and run out of wire. Life happens again, Hopefully I can get back to it on Thurs. (payday) get some more wire and rock'n'roll. Tom, the fb handle has been redesigned to prevent injury. It was out too far but I figured another way to keep the tire iron handle.


----------



## tom37 (Oct 26, 2010)

Its always good to see progress, sorry to hear you ran out of wire. Most of the time I do ok on the wire, its the bottle that kills me. I'm running on (E) as we speak. Will have to make a trip to the welding store before fri since thats my day to make the switch over to the new trailer.

When ya get a chance I would love to see the fire box mod.


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope to have some new pics up by Friday or Saturday. I'll get one of the new FB handle for ya Tom.


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 28, 2010)

Got my wire today and got the RF plate finished. Tom, Gas isn't an issue. All I have to work with is a flux core. Don't have the space or power available for much else. Any heavy welding (trailer and firebox) are done at a buddy's farm where we don't have those problems. It's small but it works good for most of what I need.


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the FB handle mod. It should be much less likely to cause a hospital visit. Seeins how it was sticking out at what would be just below waist level after it got on the trailer.(no more youngun's)


----------



## squirrel (Oct 28, 2010)

This is an awesome project you've got going. Looks like you're getting close, good luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2010)

Keeps looking better & better!

But now what if you get a flat tire???

Bear


----------



## fourashleys (Oct 30, 2010)

BBQ for a spare????


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2010)

fourashleys said:


> BBQ for a spare????


Yeah, but you'll have to turn your whole smoker to remove the lug nuts!


----------



## tom37 (Oct 30, 2010)

That looks great!   I actually never thought about it being higher when mounted. I'm really glad you changed it because it would not only be bad enough to jam it into the boys, but then you double over and burn your face on the firebox!!!!!! 

Good Move man.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 3, 2010)

Got the frame for the bottom shelf built. next is to make the supports and slides for it. Hopefully I can make some good progress friday. I'll get more pics up as I can get stuff together.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 5, 2010)

Bottom shelf and supports are in. Even put in a slide stop. Just need to get the grating and we're good to go.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, Question time for the guys "in the know". I've searched and not really found much. This is a budget project so the main thing I'm looking at is money vs. time to completion. I found some 5" elbows for my exhaust. Steel is $60.00 each, Galvanized is $17.00 each. Since this is for exhaust would it make a difference using galvanized??? Any help is greatly appreciated. I don't want to sacrifice health or performance. I know the steel would look better but it's not like I've ever won any beauty contests myself.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Nov 7, 2010)

I am using heavy gauge exhaust tubing that is galvanized. I don't have any of it inside the cook chamber, so I feel it is safe. Mine has a coating that built up on it from the the first time that I did a burn.

The outside of the pipe has not discolored so I would assume it is not getting hot enough to burn off the galvinizing.


----------



## alaskatoy (Nov 7, 2010)

Just don't breath the fumes when welding the galv.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, got a chance to get some work done. The shelves are in!!!! Still need to get the expanded metal for the grating but the racks, slides, and slidestops are in.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 18, 2010)

Got the prop rod in for the top door. No more strapping it up out of the way. Works pretty slick, very happy with it.


----------



## tom37 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have used several different methods on some of my smokers.

This one is 3" electro galv electrical conduit. Like KCBlues said its outside and does not see the high heat.







My buddies trailer, its 6" heating and cooling duct work.







This is the last one I did. Its 4" galv sch40 pipe. I cut wedges from the piece of straight pipe, rotated them and re welded

them back.







I like this method the best, it almost looks like a factory elbow.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Nov 18, 2010)

How does the prop rod work? I keep looking at it and assume it hooks on the edge of the angle.


----------



## backwoodssmoker (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like a slot in the center angle and a notch in the rod. Lift the door and it slides out latches automatically, lift door, hold up rod , close door.  Is that a good guess.  Great Build.


----------



## marshajj3233 (Nov 19, 2010)

just read through the entire thread. that looks awesome.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 19, 2010)

BackwoodsSmoker hit it on the head. The top is bolted tight enough so the rod slides straight back in between the racks and then the notch drops right into place when it is opened.


----------



## kobornigan (Dec 8, 2010)

OK, I gotta ask...how much does that thing weigh??!! It looks great, btw! As you know, I'm in the process of getting mine going with the same style tank & am looking for any ideas I can get. Looking at the size of your SFB, I don't think my trailer is going to be able to handle it, lol. I'm thinking of switching to a more direct flow (I think that's what I mean, lol). I'll do up some drawings & post up plans soon. Shoot me any ideas you got! Thanks & again, nice job!


----------



## fourashleys (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm guessing the whole thing weighs about 550 - 600 lbs. The firebox is 26"x26"x29". It's 1/4" plate and I may have overkilled the door with 1/2" plate but hey the steel was priced right and I'll never have to worry about it warping 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The box is about 250 - 300 lbs. I can't be mad about spending right at $200.00 for all the steel I've put in it. Especially since it was precut to size and delivered. I'll have to get it on a trailer before I can get an acurate weight though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It is a really fun project and I'm looking forward to getting past the holidays so I can get back to work on it. Keep me posted on your progress and maybe I can answer questions as you go.


----------



## kobornigan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks FA, will do!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2010)

fourashleys said:


> I'm guessing the whole thing weighs about 550 - 600 lbs. The firebox is 26"x26"x29". It's 1/4" plate and I may have overkilled the door with 1/2" plate but hey the steel was priced right and I'll never have to worry about it warping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't already know, don't forget to weigh the trailer before you put it on too.

Bear


----------



## backwoodssmoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, Bear is right, Weigh first then plates are cheaper.


----------



## moose8327 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been checking this thread for a while as I am hoping to start my first build with the same exact tank. I'm just wondering if we can get an update? I know the holidays are just ending, and you may not have had anytime to continue, but I am definitely looking forward to more pics and info. Thanks for all the great info I have already received from this thread.


----------



## fourashleys (Jan 18, 2011)

Hoping to start work on it again thursday. Got a lunch date with my daughter today and then have to process a doe from a buddy and get it ready for jerky tomorrow. Hopefully it's not too cold to work on it this week. Calling for another 6" of snow but as long as the wind isn't blowing I should be able to make some progress. I'll get pics up as I get stuff done.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 11, 2011)

Finally got the weather, family, and work schedule to get me a couple of hours progress. I got the handles and the door clamps on. Should be able to button up the project in the next few weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Been following this from the beginning,excellent work so far!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 11, 2011)

SWEET MAN,looks very cool.Is baby girl still helping?I have 3 girls and my youngest is almost 6,she likes to hangout with dad in the garage.got to love it.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 12, 2011)

Little one's in school right now but is looking forward to helping build the trailer for it this summer. It's definitly a great way to spend time together.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 17, 2011)

Got the vent louvers made and installed today. Starting to look like I can see the finish line.

Found a use for two more old tire irons.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 17, 2011)

I have not been "sucked into" a thread in a while, but gotta say I'm hooked on this one. Can't hardly wait until you get her finished and we can see some qview of it smoking.  Wish I had the talent and money to try something like this but just not in the cards for me right now.  Thanks for sharing all this with us!


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 19, 2011)

So far I'm right at $450 invested in this thing. I'm having a blast building it and trying to do it as cheap as possible. I'm really looking forward to getting some meat in it and there will be Q-view for sure. Couldn't have gotten this far without all the info and help from the folks on SMF. As far as talent goes, I have more imagination than talent and am quick to let people know I can weld.... I'm not a welder. Thank goodness for flux core welders. The less adjustments I have to figure out, the better off I am. Thanks for watching my beast come to life little by little.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 19, 2011)

Got the outlet brackets welded in for the exhaust today. I'm getting antsy realizing how close I'm getting to cooking time.







It passed my daughters inspection so I guess we shall continue.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking great. Can you explain the pic with the outlets for exhaust?

Is that for the cooking chamber or the firebox?

I know when I built mine, I couldn't wait to get some meat in it, so I know how antsy you must be.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 21, 2011)

It's for the cook chamber. Once again I'm on a tight budget sousing what I have instead of buying tools right now.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 21, 2011)

KC maybe this will help. I got the 90's for the exhaust mocked up. A few holes and bolts and I'll be ready to mount the stacks.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 21, 2011)

man that is going to be one great smoker.. Real nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finish on this project.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 23, 2011)

Got the stacks on today. Just gotta get the grating on the racks and a few minor details and we are ready to SMOKE!


----------



## tom37 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats looking Fantastic!!!!!!!

Nice work.


----------



## moose8327 (Feb 24, 2011)

That is one fine looking rig. Been following this thread for a while and can't wait to see some Qveiw. 

Why did you build the stacks above the firebox? I'm about to start a very similar build, and am gathering as many notes as possible.

Congrats on the build. She's a beauty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

Man this just gets better everyday. Awesome job Dude!


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a reverse flow. The exhaust needs to be on the firebox end so the smoke can make the trip under the plate and then come across your meat on the way out.


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 25, 2011)

Started to get the grating on the racks this morning. Had to quit early to got gun shopping though. I'll be back at it Monday.


----------



## moose8327 (Feb 27, 2011)

Once again, this build looks great! In my last reply I meant to ask why the smoke stacks are so close to the fire box instead of higher up on the tank?


----------



## fourashleys (Feb 28, 2011)

I figure I'd get as much heat out of the smoke as I can before it exits. lowering the exhaust on my brinkman really helped. I've heard it doesn't really matter on a reverse flow but figure I try it anyway. I helps keep my overall height down and to be honest I think it just looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Hope to have some more pics up tomorrow. thanks for watching


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 1, 2011)

Welding is done! time for polish and paint. started cleanup today. I can see the finish line.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2011)

Really looking good now !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help and the compliments. Now to see if it works.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Quite a project, can't wait to see the first smoke!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

Man that is one great looking smoker.. Nice work..


----------



## chef willie (Mar 2, 2011)

wow..quite the build.....you're in for some serious smoking


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 2, 2011)

You can bet when it's done there will be Q-view.


----------



## lightfoot (Mar 8, 2011)

OK.  6 days since your last post.  Is this anyway to treat your friends that have watched the build so patiently?

Get with it man!  lets see some Q!


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry ya'll. The OT has been kicking in, so I take when I can get it. Got the outside wire wheeled and plan to get the inside done Friday. Hopefully start laying paint for the graphics Friday also. Trust me, no one wants to see Q from this thing more than me. I'll have more pics hopefully Friday.


----------



## tom37 (Mar 8, 2011)

Its been awhile coming but its worth the wait. 

I heard somewhere that when a build passes 5 pages the builder has to ship samples from the maiden voyage to all members that viewed his or her thread. Shall I start a thread for us all to post our addresses in? 

Pig candy would be easy to ship.  LOL


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 9, 2011)

Tom, Don't think I can slide the shipping past momma. Bet I could make dinner available for those who want to make the trip.


----------



## tom37 (Mar 9, 2011)

AWWWW she won't mind LOL. 

The company I work for is here in KC but our parent company is in Grand Island. Gee, wonder if my boss will send me up there for the weekend.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 12, 2011)

Let me know if it works out. Got some painting done today so I'm shooting for completion on tuesday.


----------



## tom37 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well its wishfull thinking, but I am thinking that they aren't gonna let me out of my regular work to go play. Things are picking up just a little but I can always hope for the best.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 12, 2011)

Invites there. Know all about needin' the the work thing. That's the main reason this build has taken so long. Gotta take the money while it's there. still looking for seasoning it thrurs.


----------



## canadiannewbie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, this is so impressive !

This is my first post :-)

So far I've been experimenting with rubs, wood chips and tinkering/learning about maintaing low even temp.

My goal is to build my own smoker this summer. I too am not a welder but I'm always thiking of ideas. I've now learned that no tank is too big! LOL

Keep up the great work - you are inspiring

Dave in Ottawa


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 13, 2011)

I just keep marveling at your progress every time I check in on it. You know weather is not an issue here in CA and you could always enjoy another trip to Camp Pendelton - it is 5 miles from here if you wanted to work in better weather - just sayin


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 14, 2011)

Finished the paint this morning. I'll button up the stacks and get it out of the garage in the morning. I'll get some pics then and post. Season it Wed. and Ribs and fish Thurs.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 14, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I just keep marveling at your progress every time I check in on it. You know weather is not an issue here in CA and you could always enjoy another trip to Camp Pendelton - it is 5 miles from here if you wanted to work in better weather - just sayin


I don't know if "enjoyment" was my first impression of Pendelton but it was by the time I left. I enjoyed the weather but the cost of living would put me under. Nice for a visit now and then but I like the heartland.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 15, 2011)

Done!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW - congratulations on a great build. Cant wait to see that bad boy in action 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next time you visit SoCal let me know


----------



## chefrob (Mar 15, 2011)

congrats on a nice build and thx for posting the progress!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2011)

What a difference some paint makes !!!

Not just looking good---Now it's looking nice too!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2011)

That baby's gorgeous. Nice job. Can't wait to see some Q.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## canadiannewbie (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow !

Wow !

Wow !


----------



## moose8327 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait to hear how it works... with some "Q"view of course!


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 16, 2011)

IT IS ALIVE!!!!!

Seasoning it today. Gettin ribs ready for tmrw. 3 therms are within 5 degrees and I have a cold spot on the bottom away from the firebox. I kinda expected that with the configuration and airflow. It's 35 degrees colder. That shouldn't be a problem to work around. I've got some leaks around the door that I also expected. I'll seal those up this weekend and should be good to go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2011)

Now were all looking forward to your first Q!


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2011)

Did I mention how good that beast looks? Man.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 16, 2011)

Ribs and fish tmrw!! I will post pics


----------



## coyote1 (Mar 16, 2011)

looks good  you did a great job


----------



## tom37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!   What an awesome build. 

Very fine work, you should be proud.


----------



## arnie (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## hoggfarmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd just be careful to make sure you get all the residue out. Considering the cost of metal these days, you didn't get hurt for $100. I built my smoker grill from scratch.  Used 10 guage metal and mounted it on a cheap harbor freight trailer. I decided to go with propane since I'll use it as much for grilling burgers for large groups as using it to smoke.  I've used it only twice so far and both times to smoke ribs and chickens. Worked like a charm. I made the 1" pipe burners and venturi's for them myself. Trial and error to get the air fuel mix right. High pressure regulator gives both burners plenty of gas. I made them independent and only run the back burner when I'm smoking for offset cooking. I put a cast iron dutch oven over the back burner and filled it with water soaked hickory nut hulls. I love the flavor the hickory hulls add to the meat. Here's a picture before I mounted the LP tanks. If anyone has any questions I'd be glad to offer suggestions. I'm not a metal fabricator but really enjoy building things. Good luck on your "Q"!


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been burned out twice and has had it's maiden voyage. Great food. Mounted it on the same trailer as yours(with a few mods). Nice rig ya got there.


----------



## ny newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Gonna start a build of my own soon.  Having a tough time finding a propane tank but your build has made me think about going with an old fuel oil tank.  Very inspiring!!  Do you have pictures of it sitting on the trailer?


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 14, 2011)

[quote name="ny newbie" url="/forum/thread/96216/new-project-as-a-humble-beginning/120#post_618413"]
Gonna start a build of my own soon.  Having a tough time finding a propane tank but your build has made me think about going with an old fuel oil tank.  Very inspiring!!  Do you have pictures of it sitting on the trailer?
[/quote]

Yes I do. Check out "it's trailer time" thread it shows the trailer part of it. Hope it helps with your build. look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## ny newbie (Apr 15, 2011)

How are the temps across the smoker? Are they pretty even top to bottom left to right? How much wood do you burn for a normal smoke?


----------



## ny newbie (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry but I have more questions.  What are the dimensions of your firebox? How far from the bottom of the smoker did you place the RF plate? How far from the end of the smoker does your RF plate terminate?  Now that you have used it a bit is there anything that you would change on the design?


----------

